# ..  Trump expected to roll back LGBT protections in ObamaCare  ..



## charley (Aug 12, 2017)

The Trump administration appears poised to roll back ObamaCare's anti-discrimination protections for transgender patients, a move that has activist groups girding for a fight.

A proposed rule from the Department of Health and Human Services is expected to be released in the coming weeks or months that opponents say would make it easier for doctors and hospitals to deny treatment to transgender patients and women who have had abortions.

President Trump repeatedly pledged support for the LGBT community when he ran for office, including during his speech at the Republican convention.

But LGBT advocates say the president's words increasingly ring hollow after his actions to revoke civil rights protections for gay and lesbian troops and ban transgender people from the military. Many Americans are learning that Trump does not keep his word.

A sweeping 2016 final rule from the Obama administration prohibited healthcare providers and insurers who receive federal money from denying treatment or coverage to anyone based on sex, gender identity, or termination of pregnancy, among other conditions. Trump is trying to find a way around the rule.

The expected proposed rule would be the latest example of the Trump administration using regulations rather than legislation to change ObamaCare.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (Aug 13, 2017)

Trump Says Transgender People Will Not Be Allowed in the Military

WASHINGTON  President Trump abruptly announced a ban on transgender people serving in the military on Wednesday, blindsiding his defense secretary and Republican congressional leaders with a snap decision that reversed a year-old policy reviled by social conservatives. During Trump's run for President , he embraced the LGBT community, and said he would always protect and support them. Trump appears to be walking away from many of his promises to fringe groups.

His decision was announced with such haste that the White House could not answer basic inquiries about how it would be carried out, including what would happen to openly transgender people on active duty. Of eight defense officials interviewed, none could say.

But rather than addressing that narrow issue, Mr. Trump opted to upend the entire policy on transgender service members.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2017)

https://youtu.be/41_Lfrf-RFw


----------



## solidassears (Aug 14, 2017)

Prince said:


> https://youtu.be/41_Lfrf-RFw




 Yup! Idiotic identity politics dumb asses that hoover it up like Charlie


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2017)

Btw John Burk is a Army veteran and former drill sergeant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2017)

Trump promised to be a uniquely pro-LGBTQ Republican. It was total bullshit.







On the campaign trail, Donald Trump said that he will protect ?L, G, B, T ? Q? people, even posing with the LGBTQ flag to signal that he?s a different kind of Republican on these issues.

  Once again, trump lies to Americans.. say's one thing to get elected, then goes back on his word. In the 'trump regime' truth and honor have no place. Many on the right prefer that Trump will defend 'neo-nazi' groups before standing up what he promised to do.


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2017)

James Mattis says he has no plan to reverse rules on LGBT personnel in military

*WASHINGTON --* Marine Gen. James Mattis said he has no intention of reversing rules that allow LGBT personnel to serve openly in the military.

*.. BTW ..  *John Burk an Army veteran and former drill sergeant, *is not a Marine General ...  so you are out ranked like a mother fucker !!   *





Mattis said: I'm not concerned about two consenting adults and who they go to bed with.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2017)

As usual you're missing the point, watch the fucking video and stop searching the internet for Trump hate. 
You can hear an intelligent response as to why not allowing transgenders in the military makes sense.
Oh and since you were busy doing drugs and getting arrested your entire youth (according to you) while people like me were in the Army serving our country, *you have no fucking clue what you're talking about. *


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2017)

Prince said:


> As usual you're missing the point, watch the fucking video and stop searching the internet for Trump hate.
> You can hear an intelligent response as to why not allowing transgenders in the military makes sense.
> Oh and since you were busy doing drugs and getting arrested your entire youth (according to you) while people like me were in the Army serving our country, *you have no fucking clue what you're talking about. *



.........*unlike you , I watch and read all the posts, and don't be so trumpian , commanding me to stop reading about the most vile potus in American history... in spite of the fact that you never served in war time , but want to talk like a tough guy...  fuck off !!

......... any male that would call himself PRINCE has a few issues , insecure, inferiority complex, latent homosexual feelings..   now it may piss you off reading that, but many others here have said the same thing about you....  *


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2017)

just don't act like you know anything about the military cause you don't know shit, and never will cause you did not serve you little coward.


----------



## charley (Aug 14, 2017)

...  princess, you're making a fool out of yourself


----------

